# Rhinestone Decal backing? What do you use?



## 2CCmama (Oct 4, 2010)

I am using Xpel for my rhinestone car decals. When a decal is complete, I do not want to leave the white backing on it that says Xpel all over it. Do you all take the Xpel backing off & put the decal on something else before you sell it? If so, what are you using? I tried putting the decal on the white backing material that the rhinestone transfers come on, but the Xpel seems to be too sticky & the decals don't peel off easily.
HELP!! I know everyone is doing these decals, but I am getting really frustrated!
Thanks!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

We do remove the XPEL backing and replace it with silicone-treated parchment paper before selling (the same stuff used for baking). That has been working really well for us...so may be something you might want to experiment with.


----------



## 2CCmama (Oct 4, 2010)

Where do you get it & is it very expensive?


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

You can use a variety of brands. Walmart in our area sells Wilton-brand silicone parchment for about $4-$5 for a 33ft roll. We are actually in the process of switching to another parchment paper that was referred to us by Mrs. B (ashamutt) which worked very well in our testing (see below link). Thanks again Mrs. B for the info on that! 

Amazon.com: UltraBake Parchment Paper Sheets - 15 × 21: Kitchen & Dining: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

2CCmama said:


> Where do you get it & is it very expensive?


I buy mine at the grocery store on the aisle with the foil and plastic wrap.


----------



## msewspecial (Dec 2, 2009)

I have been using the backing from the original rhinestone transfer, not sure what it is called but the white plastic sheet that the glue side of the transfer is backed with


----------

